# Tamron 70-200mm /90mm / sigma 35mm pre-order available



## Imagination_landB (Nov 7, 2012)

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=3351 
Prices are great IMHO but we'll see if they perform great later.


----------



## bchernicoff (Nov 7, 2012)

The Sigma 35mm is very tempting. I love their 50 and 85 1.4's! I will wait to see some reviews though.


----------



## FocalFury (Nov 7, 2012)

Same here. That's a good introductory price on the Sigma. Hopefully it can match/exceed the 35L performance.



bchernicoff said:


> The Sigma 35mm is very tempting. I love their 50 and 85 1.4's! I will wait to see some reviews though.


----------



## sanj (Nov 7, 2012)

Love the black velvety finish..!


----------



## Aglet (Nov 7, 2012)

$1500 for the 70-200/2.8 VC Tamron is not bad...
cheaper than the new Nikon f/4 VR I have on order! I might have to cancel that and wait for some test results on the 2 of them.

I have the older non-VC Tamron, IQ is excellent and worth every penny of the $700 I paid for it, even if MF is a little touchy.


----------



## preppyak (Nov 7, 2012)

For Canon users, the only reason I could see going the Tamron route on both of those lenses is if you wanted their 6-year warranty...otherwise, price wise, they aren't really that much cheaper than the Canon L version, especially the Macro.


----------



## brad-man (Nov 7, 2012)

I have the SP24-70 f/2.8 Di VC and love the IQ (front element hasn't fallen out yet ). If the 70-200 is it's equal, I may have to "upgrade" my EF70-200 f/4L IS. $600 savings + a more inconspicuous lens is very tempting...


----------



## brad-man (Nov 7, 2012)

I just noticed that the 35 has a USB dock for AF adjust & firmware updates. That's very interesting.


----------



## fc (Nov 7, 2012)

It only come with One Year Limited Warranty :'(




preppyak said:


> For Canon users, the only reason I could see going the Tamron route on both of those lenses is if you wanted their 6-year warranty...otherwise, price wise, they aren't really that much cheaper than the Canon L version, especially the Macro.


----------

